# Bill Hays - Chimera



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys!

I received my new slingshot from bill hays 2 days ago.

As I opened the package I noticed the quality, and the craftsmanship was amazing!









It is made from hickory and ballistic grade G10, if I am correct









I took it out to try it. All I can say I WOW. I LOVE THIS SLINGSHOT!

Bill answered all my question is a reasonable time, even though some of them were a bit random.

Here is a quick video of some pictures of the slingshot (sorry about the bad quality)






Here are a couple of pictures.





  








New Slingshot&#33;




__
LBurnett


__
Mar 12, 2012




This is my new slingshot from Bill Hays...









  








New Slingshot&#33;




__
LBurnett


__
Mar 12, 2012


__
6



This is my new slingshot from Bill Hays...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i like that new design, again congrats


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thankyou, again


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Enjoy! That is one fine slingshot.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks mate!


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

I´d like to have one on hand and try it


----------

